
Cox Communications hit with $1B verdict over music piracy - latexr
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/12/cox-communications-hit-with-1-billion-verdict-over-music-piracy/
======
aphextim
So if someone robs a bank, uses a cell phone to contact a driver who is in a
getaway car....

Can the bank sue the gun manufacturer the robber used?

Can the bank sue the cell phone company the robber used to contact his driver?

Can the bank sue the automobile manufacturer for allowing this robber a method
to escape?

Can the bank sue the company who created the roads he drove on to escape?

I get it, the music industry is dying and they need some way to recoup the
profits. Rather than be innovative and come up with a new method to distribute
their music that people would be willing to use vs a torrent site, the record
companies would rather extend copyright another 100 years and cling to old
profits.

Going after the individual who downloaded the copyrighted material, who
probably has no money to begin with, would be a waste of time/effort so they
have successfully sued an ISP.

What happened to wanting to create something for the joy of art/making people
happy rather than everything must be made for profit.

/endrant

